# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  Pay What You Want for 12 Great Apps with the 2016 Mac Bundle

## kaka1q2

While OS X has plenty of great features, you can improve almost every aspect with the right apps. A collection of premium software can be expensive when bought individually, but not so with the 2016 Mac Bundle.

The bundle includes 12 high-quality apps, including RapidWeaver, and you can pay whatever you want for them. The line-up is worth a combined total of $429, and it should significantly improve the functionality of your Mac workflow, from word processing through to watching movies.

Here is a look at what is included.

*The 2016 Mac Bundle*


The headline app, *RapidWeaver*, makes it easy to create your own website. It comes with 52 beautiful templates, which you can customize with your own HTML and CSS code, or use one of over one thousand plugins. *Flip PDF for Mac* offers a similarly powerful environment for converting PDF files into mobile-friendly flipbooks, brochures, and magazines.



*Mac Blu-ray Player* is the first of its kind for Mac, letting you watch high definition video from disk media. It outputs full 1080p quality, and works with numerous formats, including Blu-ray, DVD, MOV, and MKV. You can also use *Elmedia Player PRO for Mac* and *Airy YouTube Downloader* to grab and enjoy visual content from the web.



By tracking every keystroke, *Elite Keylogger Pro* lets you keep an eye on who is using your computer, and for what. Meanwhile, *Focused* offers a customizable distraction-free environment for your own writing — this Markdown editor even has a Zen mode to help you concentrate.



Audiophiles should enjoy *Hear and Boom 2*, which between them offer a 96-band equalizer and extra volume from your Mac’s speakers without any loss of quality. You can also keep your hard drive in good shape with *Disk Expert*, erase data securely with *CleanExit*, and get a bulletin board to store files, notes, and clipboard snippets thanks to *Unclutter for Mac*.

*Be Quick, Deal Ends Soon!*


To get this great bundle, head over to MakeUseOf Deals and name your price on the last three apps mentioned above. Simply beat the average price paid to unlock the full line-up. You get instant access to all the apps, and 10% of whatever you pay goes to charity.

----------

